# Best lock out tricep exercises for bench



## jnatale3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Being an equipped lifter, much of the power needed to complete a lift is in the triceps after the bench shirt range of motion is complete. 

What do you all do to strengthen the lock out portion of your lifts?

I have been doing cable exercises for a while but wanted to branch out to see what the rest of the powerlifting experts are incorporating in their workouts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Mar 9, 2022)

Aww hell ,, expert is one thing I am NOT  haaaha... but you want a half ass ham n egger's opinion I was gonna say JM Press , Spoto Press , Close Grip Bench ,  Pin Presses from just below your sticking point , chains ,, bands ... 3 4 n 5 board presses might even help.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Aww hell ,, expert is one thing I am NOT  haaaha... but you want a half ass ham n egger's opinion I was gonna say JM Press , Spoto Press , Close Grip Bench ,  Pin Presses from just below your sticking point , chains ,, bands ... 3 4 n 5 board presses might even help.


Basically all of these in some fashion. 

Westside barbell has numerous articles on Tricep strength, and how to implement them into your training


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 9, 2022)

lol

Pin presses from sticking point is AWESOME idea!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Kind of like finding the deficient part of the lift and isolating it and fixing the problem. And set the pins at the point where you stick. Good idea! Thanks bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Just something to think about, because I made this mistake in my training at a point. I was so focused on my lockout that I neglected power off my chest. 

Especially with geared training, I never worked full range often. When I did it was mostly on dynamic effort days, but the %'s was nowhere near the higher ranges.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 9, 2022)

Board presses are a classic.

Also pin presses, floor presses, close grip bench, banded bench or bench with chains.

Slingshot bench if you have one.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2022)

Came here to suggest slingshot as well. Great training tool for breaking plateaus.

Else, agree with board presses, pin presses, close grip presses.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Basically all of these in some fashion.
> 
> Westside barbell has numerous articles on Tricep strength, and how to implement them into your training



I’ll check them out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yup, I like floor-press, board-press, JM press, close-grip bench, etc.
Lots you can do...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 9, 2022)

Yep shit all listed. Pin press, board press, close grip bench, floor press.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 9, 2022)

I don't like pin presses, much rather suspend with chains


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 9, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I don't like pin presses, much rather suspend with chains


Pin presses are good if you have a very particular sticking point, but overall chains are better for sure.

At least IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pin presses are good if you have a very particular sticking point, but overall chains are better for sure.


Can adjust the chains to the same point as pins but get the bar in a better place easier.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 10, 2022)

not a powerlifter but looked at john meadows video on pin presses cuz of u guys now I'm gunna try them out tonight


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 16, 2022)

thanks for the pin press plug. I've done them in 2 workouts now. New favorite tricep exercise. I showed them to 4 people today. Everyone else loved them too


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yup, I like floor-press, board-press, JM press, close-grip bench, etc.
> Lots you can do...


Floor press with an axle bar close grip will hit the shit out of triceps 💪


----------



## Koolio (Mar 21, 2022)

Overhead band presses.,.they are smooth...


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 22, 2022)

Don’t forget to also hit your dynamic (speed) work HARD. The faster you move the bar, the more likely you are to blast through that transition point. I like using a slingshot type device with bands/chains. Keeps the shoulders happier.


----------

